# Ford '93 towing capacity



## 84 yahama (Mar 20, 2007)

We just purchased a '93 Ford F800 Diesel With Allison tranny. The GVW of the Vehicle is 33,000 # total. Does any one know the maximum towing capacity or how to find this info. we need to register this vehicle with towing and need to verify for the state the weight capacity for towing. Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

I think you may be able to use the VIN to go back to Ford and get a spec or build sheet for when the truck was built. The other way is to take it to a garage with the form you get from the notary from Penn Dot and they can certify what the trucks capacity is. You need a shop that does truck body upfitting like dumps, flatbeds, etc. The final and maybe the easiest is to look on the driver door post for a yellow sticker. This is the upfitter that completed the truck after it left Ford. See whose name is on that sticker and give them a call. They have to keep records of what they did before Penn Dot will issue a title for the vehicle. Good Luck!! Red tape in Pa is a PITA


----------



## 84 yahama (Mar 20, 2007)

*Ford f800 combination registration*

Thanks for the info we are on the trail.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

It's just as bad here in NY. We need DOT #'s posted on the side of the truck for nearly everything here. Friggin DOT


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope you have a CDL to drive the truck


----------

